# My modest stash... (9 large pics)



## clintgeek (May 8, 2010)

Most anything good, aside from the Taboos, were gifts from such great people as: Magnate, Jenady, Shuckins and Smelvis. This truly is a great community full of very generous friends.

My B&M guy hooked me up with the big wooden cigar box and a bunch of spanish cedar in everything from liner sheets, slats, blocks and neat cigar sized sticks. You can see it all spread out in the humis below. I also have another tupperdor but it is currently empty and inactive, just waiting for that next bundle or bomb.

My first (and last) true humidor:







My first (of many) tupperdors:







My free cigar box (all SC, I think, and holds 70% beautifully):





The happy family:



Thanks for looking. I'm only a few months into this but I definitely see a cooler in my near future. Oh this slippery slope...

Thanks again to everyone that has contributed to my stash. BOTLs like you are what make this hobby so much fun. (Yeah, I'm still in the denial stage, I called it a hobby...)


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Is that a cigar with a puff.com ring??? AWESOME!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Nice start you have there Clint.

Don't worry it only gets worse from here and the slope gets slipperier!

Have fun on your slide down hill!:dude:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hobby??? It's a way of life!! lol. Nice stash! Can't wait to see you post pics one year into your "hobby"!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice stash, enjoy it.


----------



## clintgeek (May 8, 2010)

russ812 said:


> Is that a cigar with a puff.com ring??? AWESOME!


Yeah, that is one of Jim's (Jenady) custom mixes. I'm holding on to it for a good day of golf where I can sit and burn it on the 19th hole. It excites me every time I see it in there.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice work Clint. For a few months in your actually negotiating the slope pretty well. LOL:dude:


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Nice work Clint. For a few months in your actually negotiating the slope pretty well. LOL:dude:


yea keep in moderation. after a month i fell off the cliff


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice start Clint I would just buy a sled and go down the hill fast as hell, more fun that way


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Love the gar with the Puff.Com logo on it!!! Some may call it a hobby I call it a true love affair!!!!!


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

very nice stash :thumb:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Very good looking stash. Hope to be there someday as well.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Your 'start' looks like you've been at this a lot longer...nice stash!


----------



## afcnd (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks awesome, I wonder the ones with puff.com and sopranos logos.
Enjoy them


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

> I wonder the ones with puff.com and sopranos logos.


The "puff.com" stick is one that you will only receive when you are bombed by a special someone around here 

The CAO sopranos are surprisingly really nice smokes. I've had a few of them and they are great sticks


----------



## r0lan6 (Aug 24, 2010)

A more than humble collection indeed Clint! Great sticks! Thats not a Tony Soprano by any chance?


----------



## Soft Top (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks like a great collection so far.

I love the matching Hygrometers with the labels on them. Very OCD - I love it.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks like you are definitely off to a great start. That's a nice collection you have started. That one with the Puff cigar band looks awesome...


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

That is a great start. but soon it will seem like that is not enough. then then the new stash is not enough. then that stash isnt enough. Damn Vicious Cycle!


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

clintgeek said:


> Yeah, that is one of Jim's (Jenady) custom mixes. I'm holding on to it for a good day of golf where I can sit and burn it on the 19th hole. It excites me every time I see it in there.


And he won't say what the story behind it is...He said he'd have to kill me if he told me!


----------



## bimmerboy318 (Sep 1, 2010)

Great stash! And great cigar box humidor... I need to keep an eye out for something like that.


----------

